# Microfibre cloths



## Chr15_8 (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm sure there have been many of these over time so sorry in advance!

I'm about to place another order with clean your car (mainly for a das 6!)

I also need some microfibre cloths. Mainly for waxing and quick detailing.

Clean your car has a 2 pack for £3.95. Would these be ok?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...ltra-fine-buffing-towels-pkg/2/prod_1316.html

Thanks
Chris


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I would go with a bit plusher towel than that for buffing off QD, but would do fine for wax.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Best ones I have used for removing both polish, wax and QD are these
470gsm and Korean
http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html


----------



## Chr15_8 (Jun 26, 2016)

steelghost said:


> I would go with a bit plusher towel than that for buffing off QD, but would do fine for wax.


Cheers
Would these be better?
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/micro...00gsm-microfibre-towel-16-x24-/prod_1517.html



camerashy said:


> Best ones I have used for removing both polish, wax and QD are these
> 470gsm and Korean
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html


Cheers
Trying to just make the one order though! I've posted something similar to above I think?

How many should I order? I suppose it depends on what I'm planning to do. Would 2 be ok for the quick detailer?

Thanks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The Boas are very highly regarded (although I've not tried them myself). Sure they'll be grand for you given you're already ordering other stuff from CYC


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Carpro Boas get good comments on here and 2 would be good for starters if it's only for QD's.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Go for saverschoice one's cheaper and better.


----------



## Chr15_8 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok will go for the saverschoice ones and order 5 for now

Thanks


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chr15_8 said:


> Ok will go for the saverschoice ones and order 5 for now
> 
> Thanks


After you have used them you will be ordering 5 more....like I did.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

camerashy said:


> After you have used them you will be ordering 5 more....like I did.


I've used mine for the first time last weekend and was impressed with them,can see myself getting more aswell:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going to try the Saverschoice ones too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ross said:


> I am going to try the Saverschoice ones too.


Don't think you'll regret it. They wash up really well to boot.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think now I must have about 20 so far, but I want more.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you for the recommendations.
The korean cloths are excellent, we have had nothing but positive feedback on them.
We also sell the DAS pro if you are looking for one.

If you decide to go with CYC and want to get cloths from them awell then I have read alot of positive feedback on the carpro boa so I am sure you won't be disappointed if you decide to go with them.

Imran


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Chr15_8 said:


> Ok will go for the saverschoice ones and order 5 for now
> 
> Thanks


Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## Chr15_8 (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't know much about detailing and microfibre but will post how I get on with them.

I'm sure if the other guys are saying there good they'll now more than me!


----------



## moraywalker (Apr 4, 2016)

Saverschoice said:


> Thank you for the recommendations.
> The korean cloths are excellent, we have had nothing but positive feedback on them.
> We also sell the DAS pro if you are looking for one.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to put an order in, but it's asking for a telephone number, but not accepting mine.......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moraywalker (Apr 4, 2016)

moraywalker said:


> I'm trying to put an order in, but it's asking for a telephone number, but not accepting mine.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got it now!......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> I am going to try the Saverschoice ones too.


there a very nice towel, they wash and last very well


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

don't forget Ragmaster UK https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/all-microfiber-products/
Their MASTER PRO Eagle Edgeless are excellent value and my current favourite


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

I need to stop looking at this site.
I just ordered 5 of the savers choice.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

You wont go far wrong with MF towels from here www.prestigecarcareshop.com, very good quality and wash up well, I have used and washed mine many times.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone used the waxpack MFs yet? 

For 10, they are crazy cheap and I'm wondering how they stack up against the competition

They came very high in that mega cloth review thats on YouTube

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Has anyone used the waxpack MFs yet?
> 
> For 10, they are crazy cheap and I'm wondering how they stack up against the competition
> 
> ...


They are pretty good, and for the price almost unbelievable

Used mine a few times, I like them but after washing a few times the quality of the car pro and savers one are a bit better
It's not as soft as the savers and boas tho


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ah234 said:


> They are pretty good, and for the price almost unbelievable
> 
> Used mine a few times, I like them but after washing a few times the quality of the car pro and savers one are a bit better
> It's not as soft as the savers and boas tho


Awesome, that's the comparison I'm looking for

I've got 5 orange boas atm and I'm after something similar but a bit plusher, and eyeing up those, the grey boas and the 470 savers

Softness of the boas is perfect, I'm guessing the savers are very similar?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> Awesome, that's the comparison I'm looking for
> 
> I've got 5 orange boas atm and I'm after something similar but a bit plusher, and eyeing up those, the grey boas and the 470 savers
> 
> ...


I have the orange boas not the 500 GSM ones but the savers is marginally softer- i feel it is slightly better wears as well as the boas after washing


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ah234 said:


> I have the orange boas not the 500 GSM ones but the savers is marginally softer- i feel it is slightly better wears as well as the boas after washing


Sweet, savers it is then I think!

When you buy 10 the price is awesome

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll leave these here.
All i'll say is........COMING SOON
Hope the op doesn't mind me posting





Imran

:driver:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Saverschoice said:


> I'll leave these here.
> All i'll say is........COMING SOON
> Hope the op doesn't mind me posting
> 
> ...


That's piqued my interest, what are those???

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> That's piqued my interest, what are those???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Top secret :argie:

Details will be revealed as soon as they arrive.

What do you think of the name?
I cannot take the credit for it, but I LIKE it!

Imran

:driver:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Saverschoice said:


> I'll leave these here.
> All i'll say is........COMING SOON
> Hope the op doesn't mind me posting
> 
> ...


They look smart, what do they bring to the table apart from a snazzy logo? :thumb:


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> They look smart, what do they bring to the table apart from a snazzy logo? :thumb:


Nothing magical to be honest.
Main attraction will be the price point, we will be adding an extra price break on 10 which will put them at a very sweet price.

Apart from that we have a slightly different blend to that which we have previously used

Imran


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Saverschoice said:


> Nothing magical to be honest.
> Main attraction will be the price point, we will be adding an extra price break on 10 which will put them at a very sweet price.
> 
> Apart from that we have a slightly different blend to that which we have previously used
> ...


Sweet, cheers for the info :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Wrong colour for a North Ender I'm afraid


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

They look sweet Imran, I'll be in for x10.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What will be the weight of them, Imran.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

camerashy said:


> What will be the weight of them, Imran.


Just seen your site, think they may be 500gsm


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Just seen your site, think they may be 500gsm


Where abouts? I can't see anything

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Where abouts? I can't see anything
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Saverschoice - Next Group Buy Poll......just a wild guess


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Saverschoice - Next Group Buy Poll......just a wild guess


Ahhhhh, I can't see that on Tapatalk
To the pc!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi.

These are not on the site yet but are one of the option on the poll in our section. Expecting delivery second week of August, fingers crossed.

These are 500gsm.
For me, around this is the perfect gsm for balance between wax and QD use. Some people prefer ultra plush for QD use, which we will also be bringing in end of Augustish

What you can be guaranteed is that every cloth we sell has been rigorously tested so I hope no-one will say they have ever had a bad cloth from us (or bad any product tbh)

Imran


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Saverschoice said:


> Hi.
> 
> These are not on the site yet but are one of the option on the poll in our section. Expecting delivery second week of August, fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Would these sit below or above when compared to your 470gsm edgeless ones?
Was literally going to pull the trigger on a load of them and take advantage of your BH DS offer, but now I'm hesitating with his news....

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What weight would the ultra plush ones be please.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Would these sit below or above when compared to your 470gsm edgeless ones?
> Was literally going to pull the trigger on a load of them and take advantage of your BH DS offer, but now I'm hesitating with his news....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Was waiting for this question.
I can't pick a winner, I love them both.
From the testing samples we have sent, the korean still seem to be the ones they love but it is very close.

Side by side, most won't be able to tell the difference but I would like for people to give me thier feedback on them, I am actually looking forward to it.

The Korean, arguably are still the best but the new Raptor will be about 10% less than the korean and they have a fancy logo, what's not to love :lol:

Imran

:driver:


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

camerashy said:


> What weight would the ultra plush ones be please.


The new ones are 500gsm.

Imran.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Imran
I have just placed my first order though i went for standard delivery any chance i might get my microfibre's for Friday this week please??


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

phooeyman said:


> Hi Imran
> I have just placed my first order though i went for standard delivery any chance i might get my microfibre's for Friday this week please??


Hi.

They will go out tomorrow on a Royal Mail 48 hour service so they should arrive for Friday.......fingers crossed

Imran

:driver:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

are the 500gsm towels from china or Korea


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

cheekymonkey said:


> are the 500gsm towels from china or Korea


Hi.

These cloths are from China. That may put some people off (although I hope not) however hopefully these, and some of the other cloths we stock, have and will change people's opinion on Chinese cloths and show you can get excellent cloths from China if you look hard enough.
As far as korean go, I haven't found better than what we stock, although that doesn't mean I have stopped looking and testing!

Imran

:driver:


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Saverschoice said:


> Hi.
> 
> They will go out tomorrow on a Royal Mail 48 hour service so they should arrive for Friday.......fingers crossed
> 
> ...


Cool thanks Imran...look forward to receiving them:detailer:


----------

